# Pond drainage



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure why it is your problem. If the drainage wasn't on your property before the dam, he has the legal responsibility to make sure it doesn't after he builds the pond. Especially if he is being a douche about it and saying it's your problem now.

I would go to a lawyer and see what they say. Or anonymously call the local DEQ, water rights board, etc. Whatever it is called in your area. They usually take a dim view of changing the flow of water runoff.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you have any documented pictures of the water on your property .


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

All the property was originally his, and he sold me the 8 acres, I saw the pond there when i looked at the property many times but never saw any water there .the thing is I have to build up the driveway and bring in a lot of fill , so the property will be elevated . I have a small piece of my property in front of the pond that I could divert the water to in some kinda drain field by putting these plastic storage tanks designed for this type of thing


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Did you think about dry-well in two location .


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

When I first bought the property , i saw water coming out of his pond by way of a outlet . I took at tractor and filled in the area with dirt at the edge of my property and he flipped out .trying not to be ass about it but it's starting to piss me off , so I am going to have conversation with him one more time and see what happens


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The pond was there when you bought the property? Then it sounds as if it's simply your problem, then, for you to deal with by grading, drainage, etc., on your property. Rent some earthmoving equipment and have some fun.


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The pond was there when you bought the property? Then it sounds as if it's simply your problem, then, for you to deal with by grading, drainage, etc., on your property. Rent some earthmoving equipment and have some fun.


Ya I have been wanting to try out a excavator , we will see


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a pond that I built When I bought this land. I dammed up a ditch that was there before. 
My neighbor on the low side complained to me about the drainage, but it is no different than it was before I put a dam on the ditch.
I don't think you have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I went to the county today , they told me if it's a man made pond and not a natural pond that it's his responsibility, and that he can't divert anything across your property. It is considered a encroachment . They said it didn't matter if it was there before as soon as he sold the land he lost those land rights and violates yours . Once I build up the land after the foundation and everything , I am bringing in a ton of fill and the land is getting elevated 4 feet across the property


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

From a practical stand point---if that is a natural drain way from the neighbors property---you need to continue the drainage across your property.

Read knucklehehead's post----that water has to go somewhere---


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

There is another small piece of my property in front of the pond , I am digging out a large area and putting rocks in there and installing two large plastic corrugated tanks in the ground and covering them with stones and the overflow will run into them and then slowly drain into the ground . There is a company called cultec that supply's stuff for that need


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If I were you, I would still provide some drainage past your house for when your dry well overflows and the ground becomes saturated. It isn't an if it will happen, but more of a when. Sounds like if you make your neighbor deal with the runoff you guys will have a bad relationship. Maybe he will work with you in expenses though. Your dry well is good, but it will overflow and the water will need somewhere to go.


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a good point , I talked To a guy today who Had a lot of corrugated pipe that he might sell me real cheap


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Easy E said:


> Well I went to the county today , they told me if it's a man made pond and not a natural pond that it's his responsibility, and that he can't divert anything across your property. It is considered a encroachment . They said it didn't matter if it was there before as soon as he sold the land he lost those land rights and violates yours . Once I build up the land after the foundation and everything , I am bringing in a ton of fill and the land is getting elevated 4 feet across the property


No way


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Where is this pond getting its source of water from?
If there is a creek running through the property and this guy decides to dig a pond the water is still going to need to run its course and continue on. 
If you are planning on filling your lot why don't you just dig a swale so the water drains on past your property and goes its natural way.
You don't want water collecting on your property, it will turn it into swamp land. You'll never get a septic system in there unless you are willing to fork out big, big $$$.


----------

